# How do I keep his white paws white?



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

We do a pretty good job of keeping Casper's body and face (for the most part) white but it's a challenge keeping the hair on his paws white. He can be nice and freshly bathed one minute and the next the bottom of his feet look like a dirty mop. We try to keep him off any kind of dark pavement and walk on sidewalks or walkways but sometimes we have to cross the street or something. Anyone have any trade secrets?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Are they shaved? That's the best way to keep poodle feet clean in all honesty.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm...I'll be honest, I have no problems keeping Tiger's feet white! If a truly muddy situation arrives he gets a bath, so, problem solved!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi's feet never look too bad, but she does has shaved feet. My other solution when we have been camping or the ground is really bad it baby wipes. She will lift her feet for me to wipe them off at the door. Problem solved! Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to ask the shaved question as well. If they aren't, shaving could help a lot. If you don't want to shave them, I would make sure and keep them trimmed very neatly around the paws and between the paw pads. I would try and keep them trimmed so that none of the hairs actually touch the ground when he walks. This will probably mean teaching yourself to do it and doing maintenance trims once or twice a week to keep that foot nice and clean looking. With shaved feet, you don't have to do this as often. 

Another thing I have heard (but not tried myself, though I intend to) is a silicone-based leave in treatment. Maybe someone more experienced will chime in here and give some product recommendations. I've heard this helps to coat the hair shaft and keep dirt and water from penetrating and causing the staining, as well as making it easier to just wipe off any dirt because it doesn't soak into the hair as badly. Again, this is what I've read in some places but I'm not sure it's accurate.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. His paws aren't shaved (we keep him long)and like Sookster mentioned, the hair on top of the paws do touch the ground when he's walking. His pads are kept shaved though. 

Sookster, I will look into the silicone treatment, thanks!

Katbrat, I also use babywipes (have two kids so we buy them in bulk) and they work okay but sometimes depending on the pavement, they don't help too much.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was looking into getting a white dog, I was very concerned about how to keep him clean. A Coton breeder and a poodle breeder shared with me their secret: OC Magic Foam. A schnauzer breeder also said she used this to clean her dogs' beard.

I don't have a white dog yet so I haven't tried it myself though.


----------

